# [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3



## FTS (1. April 2010)

*[Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

*NesteQ MaxZero*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





           Vielen Dank an das Team von NesteQ, die mir die MaxZero zur Verfügung gestellt haben.
 Besonderen Dank dabei an Deng Charoensuk, für den freundlichen Kontakt.


Funktionen und Daten:


 Bis zu acht Lüfter gleichzeitig steuern und mit Strom versorgen
 Ausgangsspannung/leistung: 0, 5, 7 oder 12V / pro Kanal max. 4,8W


 4 Temperatursensoren mit Temperaturalarm zwischen 38°C und 85°C


 visueller und auditiver Alarm bei:
 defektem Lüfter; zu hoher Temperatur


 Einbaugröße: 5,25“


 Maße: 78mm x 148.5mm x 42mm


 Stromanschluss: 4Pin Molex


 Lüfterkompatibilität: 3-Pin (Molex) ; 4Pin PWM


 Material: Kunststoff


 Farbe: schwarz




Verpackung und Lieferumfang:


 NesteQ verpackt seine Lüftersteuerung sicher in einer Styroporhalterung und einer extra Folie zum Schutz. Die Verpackung weist auf die Feautures und Daten des Produkts hin und besteht aus fester Pappe.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










Im Lieferumfang sind neben der Gebrauchsanweisung, 4 Schrauben zur Befestigung, den Temperatursensoren, dem Molex Stromkabel und den Lüfterkabeln auch 8 Lüfterkabelsplitter enthalten. Zu deren Funktion später mehr.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









Erster Eindruck und Details:




Das Gerät ist sehr einfach zu handhaben. Die Bedienung geschieht im Wesentlichen über nur zwei Knöpfe und auch das Display ist sehr klar aufgebaut. Zudem gibt es eine ausführliche Gebrauchsanweisung, die detailliert auf Deutsch und zusätzlich auf Englisch die Handhabung erklärt.  

Die Montage ins Gehäuse verläuft schnell und im wahrsten Sinne reibungslos. Das Gerät lässt sich sehr einfach in den 5,25“ Schacht schieben und mit den 4 Schrauben gut befestigen.  

Die Lüfterstromkabel sind mit 80 cm ausreichend lang für das Anschließen aller, im Gehäuse vorhandenen Lüfter. Zu dem setzt NesteQ aus Sicherheitsgründen auf leere male 3Pinkappen um die Pins zu schützen.

Neben den normalen Lüfteranschlüssen liefert NesteQ die bereits erwähnten 3-Pin Splitter mit. Sie ermöglichen die Benutzung einer bereits vorgeschalteten Lüftersteuerung (wie zum Beispiel bei den Lüftern von Nanoxia).

Die Optik ist zwar immer Geschmackssache, aber in diesem Fall hat es NesteQ einfach geschafft alle Geschmäcker zu vereinen.

Durch die Glasoptik und die schwarze Farbgebung wirkt das Gerät äußerst edel und robust. Die Spiegelung der Glasoberfläche setzt dem Ganzen die Krone auf und macht die MaxZero einzigartig.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Display - SPIEGEL 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weiter gehts im nächsten Post.​


----------



## FTS (1. April 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung)*

*Der Test*

Aufbau:


 Um die MaxZero gründlich durch zu testen, habe ich mich für sechs vollkommen verschiedene Lüfter entschieden. Sie haben alle verschiedene max. Drehzahlen und unterscheiden sich daher auch in der Lautstärke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






          Die Verbindung der Lüfter verlief, wie schon von NesteQ gewohnt, sehr schnell und einfach.  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Testverlauf:


 Zunächst habe ich mich mit der Bedienung vertraut gemacht. Die Bedienungsanleitung findet man hier nochmal: http://www.nesteq.de/assets/dl/manuals/Manual_MaxZero_REV_2_3.pdf
 und jeder wird erkennen wie leicht das Bedienen gehalten ist.


 Nun habe ich dem Gerät Strom gegeben.
 Das blaue Display springt an. Es ist nicht zu hell aber auch nicht zu dunkel → sehr angenehm. Gleichzeitig springen auch die Lüfter an, jedoch nicht wie zu erwarten, erst einmal auf 100% und dann langsam runtergesteuert, sie werden automatisch im F2 Modus gestartet, d.h. Im 5 Volt Modus und daher praktisch unhörbar. Die Temperatursensoren zeigen zunächst die Raumtemperatur mit 20-21°C an.
 Sehr interessant waren nun die verschiedenen Modi für die Lüftergeschwindigkeit.
 Zunächst ging ich in den F3 Modus (7V). Die Lüfter waren nun schon deutlich zu vernehmen. Allerdings war das angesichts der Tatsache, dass 6 Lüfter auf der Fläche eines A3 Blatts platziert waren, auch kein Wunder. Im F4 Modus, d.h. Volle Power, fing das mit Kreppband fixierte A3-Blatt schon an zu flattern. Also schnell wieder den Modus geändert.
Der F1 Modus:
 In Ankündigung meines Testberichts, habe ich schon oft die Frage gestellt bekommen, ob 0dB(A) Mode auch wirklich 0dB(A) Mode bedeutet.
 JA die MaxZero bringt mit dem Modus F1 auch die Möglichkeit 2 oder mehr Lüfter einfach „auszuschalten“. Außerdem ermöglicht diese Lüftersteuerung, dass ein Lüfter nur dann startet, wenn die Temperatur am Sensor einen Grenzwert übersteigt.
 Eine wirklich sehr überdachte und sinnvolle Idee.


 Abschließend wollte ich mir noch den Alarm anschauen, bzw. anhören.
 Um den akustischen Alarm zu aktivieren muss zunächst ein Jumper an der Rückseite der Lüftersteuerung gesteckt werden. Weiterhin benötigen wir für das Auslösen des Alarms eine Temperatur zwischen 38°C und 85°C.
 Um diese zu erreichen benutzte ich einen einfachen Föhn.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rechts unten sind die vier Temperatursensoren





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausgangszustand





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




          kritischer Zustand erreicht Das Ausrufezeichen leuchtet und man hört ein lautes Piepen, welches sich immer wiederholt, bis die Temperatur außerhalb des Gefahrenbereichs liegt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




          61°C höher kam ich nicht. Wie man sieht hat die MaxZero den Lüfter automatisch beschleunigt und versucht die Temperaturen so wieder zu regulieren.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Testauswertung und Fazit:




 Die Lüftersteueurng MaxZero von NesteQ vereint Alles was eine gute Lüftersteuerung braucht. Besonders hervorheben muss man dabei die einfache aber funktionsvolle Bedienung, die umfangreichen Möglichkeiten und vorallem die Verarbeitung, Ausstattung und Optik.
 Die Bedienung geht wie bereits erwähnt so einfach von statten, wie man es sich nur wünschen kann. Von der Bedienung am Gerät bis zur Bedienungsanleitung setzt NesteQ auf klaren Aufbau und klare Struktur.
 Die MaxZero ist mehr als nur eine Lüftersteuerung. Sie ist zusätzlich auch ein sehr guter Temperaturmonitor. Mit ihr ist es möglich die Temperaturen im Case an vier unterschiedlichen Stellen zu messen und auf Wunsch Grenzwerte einzustellen bei denen die Lüfter schneller drehen sollen. Weiterhin gefiel mir der Alarm bei zu hoher Temperatur sehr gut. Wem der akustische Alarm nicht zusagt, der kann auch nur auf den visuellen Alarm setzen und wird somit schnell darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass etwas im Case nicht stimmt.
 Die Verarbeitung des Produkts ist solide. Das Gerät ist genau auf die Größe eines 5.25“ Schachts abgestimmt und lässt sich sehr einfach einbauen. Neben der umfangreichen Ausstattung der MaxZero ist auch die Verpackung sehr zu loben. NesteQ verpackt dabei nicht nur Die Lüftersteuerung sicher in eine Folie und eine dicke Styroporhalterung, sondern setzt bei den Lüfteranschlüssen auf leere 3-Pin male Kappen um die empfindlichen Pins zu schonen. Die Anschlusskabel sind alle ausreichend lang und ermöglichen somit auch das Anschließen von Lüftern auf Radiatoren.
 Als letzter Punkt bleibt die Optik des Geräts. Die Bilder sind wahrscheinlich nicht in der Lage 1 zu 1 wiederzugeben, wie edel und schick die Lüftersteuerung aussieht. Es ist wirklich möglich die MaxZero als Spiegel zu benutzen, weil sie so klar und stark spiegelt.


 Alles in Allem die die MaxZero also ein auf dem Markt einzigartiges Produkt. Ich konnte keine andere Lüftersteuerung finden, die auf nur ansatzweise gleiche Art die Funktionen der MaxZero aufweisen kann. Ich denke, dass die Lüftersteuerung von NesteQ nicht nur für Case-modder wie mich sehr interessant ist, sondern das auch Overclocker und Gamer damit viel Spaß haben können. Sie ist in jedem Fall eine wichtige Komponente im PC-System und ich möchte sie daher auch nicht mehr missen.


 Daher hat die MaxZero eindeutig den FTS unique Hardware Avart verdient.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






           Vielen Dank noch mal an *NesteQ*, die das hier ermöglicht haben.
 Ich hoffe das ich euch meinen ersten Eindruck vom Gerät gut verdeutlicht habe.
 Falls noch Fragen bestehen oder jemand genauere Bilder von Teilen oder dem Gerät an sich wünscht, schreibt mich einfach an!

*
Zur Frage der PWM-Kompatibilität habe ich auf Seite 3 noch ein kleines Update gepostet. Um direkt dorthin zu kommen einfach HIER klicken *


Jack


----------



## h_tobi (1. April 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung)*

Sehr schöner Test. 
Vor allem das Displayglas ist der Hammer, ohne Beschriftung wäre es ein Traum.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (1. April 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung)*

Sehr schön!! Echt gut gelungen.

Da muss ich Tobi vollkommen recht geben! Ohne beschriftung wäre es wirklich ein Traum. 
Was hat denn eig das Display gekostet?


----------



## FTS (1. April 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung)*

Schau hier:

heise online - Home


----------



## PSP-Hacker (1. April 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung)*

verdamt warum komme ich eigendlich nicht auf so eine idee? 

Danke!


----------



## FTS (1. April 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung)*

 ist doch kein Ding!

Ich kann sie dir wirklich nur empfehlen!


----------



## Mastersound200 (2. April 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung)*

Mhh der Preis ist auch im Rahmen  Könnte was werden


----------



## FTS (2. April 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung)*

Freut mich. Wenn du jetzt oder später noch Fragen hast.

Tu dir keinen Zwang an. FRAG!


----------



## Ini (2. April 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung)*

30€nen für das Ding. Na dann sag ich mal das Teil ist so gut wie gekauft. So ein Lesertest hat doch gewisse Vorteile für den Hersteller, so würde ich nämlich nicht einfach so bei den Shops rumschauen.


----------



## FTS (4. April 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung)*

Cool das freut mich


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. April 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung)*

guter review 
ich find das bild mit der bierflasche am besten


----------



## FTS (4. April 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung)*

 Freut mich dass es dir gefällt.

Aus Einer werden Zwei


----------



## _hellgate_ (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung)*

kann man die lüfter auf nur 1v laufen lassen also in 1v schritten runterregeln?


----------



## FTS (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung)*

Nein das ist mit der MaxZero nicht möglich. Sie bietet folgende Ansteuerungsmodi: 0V; 5V; 7V; 12V

Nebenbei welcher Lüfter funktioniert bei nur 1V?

Jack


----------



## Star_KillA (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung)*

mit 10 rpm


----------



## _hellgate_ (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung)*

war nur als bsp gedacht


----------



## Star_KillA (11. April 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung)*

war auch nur ein :joke:


----------



## jets28 (13. April 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung)*

danke nochmal für den test, hab ewig gesucht nach ner guten aber dein bericht war klasse und ich werd mir diese heute abend gleich mal zulegen!

danke!


----------



## TheBlackSun (14. April 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung)*

Wie ist das mit dem PWM Anschluss?

Können auch 8 PWM Lüfter angeschlossen werden ohne Probleme?
Meistens ist ja der Stecker zu klein oder einfach inkompatibel.

Wenn der das kann ist das Teil gekauft 

Und netter Review, bis auf meine Frage alles beantwortet.


----------



## FTS (14. April 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung)*

@jets28:

Super! Das freut mich! Falls du irgendwelche Fragen haben solltest, weißt du wo du fragen kannst .

*UPDATE*

Da mich auch außer "TheBlackSun" schon Leute gefragt haben, wie das mit der PWM-Kompatibilität ist. Habe ich mich entschlossen, noch ein kleines Update zum Test hinzuzufügen.

Also die NesteQ MaxZero ist in der Lage auch Lüfter mit PWM-Anschluss zu steuern!

Um die Problematik und die Umsetzung von NesteQ zu verdeutlichen, habe ich noch ein paar Bilder geschossen:


Zunächst erstmal für die Einsteiger unter uns der Unterschied zwischen PWM und 3-PIN:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PWM-Lüfter gibt es in letzter Zeit vermehrt auf dem Markt. Meistens findet man die bei CPU-Lüftern.


Die meisten Lüfteradapter sehen folgendermaßen aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider passen PWM-Anschlüssen nicht darauf, weil der Anschluss noch von einer Platikwand ummantelt wird, die zu klein für einen PWM-Stecker ist. Um PWM-Lüfter an einem solchen Anschluss zu betreiben, müsste man rohe Gewalt anwenden, und einen Teil des Adapters abbrechen. Das sieht nicht nur unschön aus, sondern führt in den meisten Fällen auch zu Garantieverlust.

Nun was NesteQ dagegen getan hat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NesteQ lässt die Plastikwand einfach weg und verbaut Anschlüsse, wie sie auch auf einem normalen Mainboard verkommen.

Deshalb stellt es kein Problem dar, einen PWM-Lüfter an der MaxZero anzuschließen und zu steuern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich hoffe nun sind alle Fragen beantwortet.

Falls sich trotzdem noch Fragen ergeben, bin ich sehr gerne bereit sie zu beantworten.

Nebenbei benutze ich die MaxZero jetzt schon über 2 Wochen und bin immernoch vollkommen begeistert. Ich kann sie noch einmal nur jedem wärmstens ans Herz legen!

MfG Jack


----------



## Star_KillA (14. April 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

war doch klar ist bei fast jeder so ;D


----------



## TheBlackSun (14. April 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> war doch klar ist bei fast jeder so ;D



Nein wie Fts schön beschrieben hat, sind diese Ummantelungen da.
Ergo nicht kompatibel.

Danke dir, dann werde ich des teil mal irgendwo bestellen.


----------



## Star_KillA (14. April 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

versteh ich nicht


----------



## FTS (15. April 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

@TheBlackSun:

Alternate hat die für 30 € im Angebot.

Link: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Gehäuselüfter - Lüftersteuerung - NesteQ MaxZero 8-Kanal Lüftersteuerung

Freut mich sehr, dass ich dir helfen konnte 

Jack


----------



## TheBlackSun (15. April 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

@Star_killa
Schau dir Bild 1 und 2 beim Update an.
Wie soll denn der 4 Polige Stecker in den (auf Bild2) 3 poligen reingsteckt werden!?
Wie FTS schon sagte, nur mit roher Gewalt. Lies den Text richtig. Er hat alles serh schön beschrieben!

@FTS
Ja ich weiss aber im Schnitt kostet er ja 23€ ohne Versand.
Und ich muss ja noch 2x92mm Lüfter holen.
Was mich nur wundert ist, das noch keiner eine "wirkliche" PWM Steuerung rausgebracht hat. Ergo richtige 4 Polige Anschlüsse.... Weil ich mit Absicht momentan 3 Enermax Cluster drin habe. Und 2 sollen noch folgen 
Das Problem ist, das wenn ich die mit 5V versuche anzuschliessen (3-Pol) Laufen die erst garnicht an. Also nicht richtig.
Da wäre eine "reine" PWM Steuerung schon toll.

Mhh naja.


----------



## martimoto (15. April 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

Schöner Bericht,klasse Bilder, schöne Steuerung..wird nächsten Monat bestellt.


----------



## miLchi211 (15. April 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

sehr cool!
grad bei alternate bestellt


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. April 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

also bei meiner 10 euro Steuerung ( http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=20035&agid=42) ist der stecker auch so gemacht das man PMW stecker hinschliessen kann. Übrigens bin ich mit der auch hochzufireden, is halt kein unnötiger schnick schnack dran, sondern is ne  gute und schlichte UND günsitgge Lüftersteuerung


----------



## _hellgate_ (15. April 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

hat auch nur platz für halbsoviele lüfter und keine gebrauchbaren features wie lüfter komplett ausschalten oder alarm wenn lüfter stehen bleibt


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. April 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

ja nicht jeder braucht den schnik schnak, wie z.B. ich  außerdem geht die rote lampe aus wenn der lüfter stehen bleict, man würde es zur not also schon sehen


----------



## kallebloomquist (23. April 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

Hallo FTS,

habe mir auch die Max Zero von NesteQ gekauft. Als Test habe ich meine beiden Gehäuselüfter angeschlossen und es funktioniert einwandfrei.
Als nächstes möchte ich nun den Lüfter vom Prozessorkühler anschließen. Der hängt bisher direkt am Mainboard. Nun meine Frage: betreibst Du auch Deinen Prozessorlüfter über die MaxZero und wenn ja, wo hast Du Deinen Temperaturfühler plaziert? Wie hast Du den fixiert? Mit den Klebefolien, die anbei waren?
Hast Du auch den Lüfter von der GraKarte an der Max hängen?

Ich habe in meinem System einen Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 mit einem Thermaltake IFX-14 Kühler, bei dem der Lüfter in der Mitte installiert ist, verbaut. Übertaktet habe ich nicht. Als GraKarte habe ich eine Sapphire Toxic HD 4870 mit 1 GB Ram und Vapor-X Kühlung, welche eigentlich schon relativ leise ist.

Wie gesagt, wo hast Du die Tempfühler angebracht, und von welchen Komponenten hast Du die Kühler angeschlossen?!?!

Danke für Deine Hilfe

Kalle


----------



## FTS (24. April 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

Hi Kalle,

freut mich, dass du zur MaxZero gegriffen hast.

Also bis vor Kurzem (Bis der neue CPU-Kühler kam) habe ich selbigen nur über Mainboard betrieben, weil es sich nicht lohnte den zu steuerun, der war einfach zu schlecht.

Nun zu deiner Frage: Ja der CPU-Kühler wird bei mir auch von der MaxZero gesteuert.

Der Tempfühler liegt bei mir zwischen den Kühlerrippen. Der hält zum Glück von alleine und man kann ihn auch so anbringen, dass man ihn nicht sieht.

Bei der Steuerung musste ich relativ niedrige Werte einstellen, weil die Kühlerrippen bei meinem Kühler nicht sonderlich heiß werden. Ich bin gerade nicht zu Hause, aber den genauen Wert liefere ich dir nach.

Beim IFX-14 (ich denke du meinst von Thermalright), ist es das gleiche auch hier solltest du die Tempsensoren gut zwischen den Rippen befestigen können. Ich glaube die Warntemp liegt bei 42°C oder so.. wie gesagt liefer ich noch nach.

Für Fragen bin ich jederzeit bereit .

Ja nun zur Grafikkarte: Den Lüfter steuere ich derzeit noch nicht, da ich die Grafikkarte einfach noch zu oft ein und aus bauen muss. Vom Prinzip ist es hier das Gleiche. Nur brauchst du eventuell eine 3-PIN-Verlängerung um die Kabel ordentlich zu verlegen (Falls du soweit bist sag bescheid ich hab noch eine da ). Aber bei der Grafikkarte würde ich erstmal noch Tipps von Leuten einholen, die das schon gemacht haben. Ich weiß nicht, wie die Grafikkarte reagiert, wenn sie keinen Lüfter mehr angeschlossen hat. Außerdem musst du vorraussichtlich den Stecker umlöten bzw. tauschen, da die von der Grafikkarte meines Wisens nach nicht an gewöhnliche 3-PIN-Anschlüsse passen.
*
An dieser Stelle Ausruf an alle Grafikkartenexperten!*

Ansonsten musste halt einfach mit Unterforum für Grafikkarten nochmal fragen.



> Wie gesagt, wo hast Du die Tempfühler angebracht, und von welchen Komponenten hast Du die Kühler angeschlossen?!?!


Sorry aber deine letzte Frage verstehe ich nicht ganz.. Also ich habe 4 Systemlüfter dran 3 helfen der CPU-Kühlung und einer kühlt in der Front die HDD-Schächte und leitet kalte Luft nach Hinten.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen. 

MfG Jack


----------



## God-Among-Insects (24. April 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

Super test hab mich gerade gestern gefragt wie die Lüftersteuerung so ist 
könntest du bitte ein Foto im eingebauten Zustand machen (im Lian Li)? würd gern wissen ob es zusammen passt oder nicht

MfG


----------



## FTS (24. April 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

Ich verweise mal frech auf mein Tagebuch:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1720017-post163.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das nicht reicht, sag bescheid!

Achso interessant ist noch, dass es jetzt, wo auch die Echtglasscheibe drin ist, noch viel besser aussieht, da die Scheibe auch ein bisschen spiegelt. Bilder kommen noch. Für alle, die das weiterverfolgen wollen:

Projekt FTSIII zum Selbstverfolgen

MfG Jack


----------



## Professor Frink (24. April 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

wow, das sieht echt geil aus, nach allem was man sehen kann ist dein Case auch sehr aufgeräumt


----------



## miLchi211 (26. April 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

@ kallebloomquist

Auch ich bin im Besitz der Nesteq Lüftersteuerung.

Meinen Prozessorlüfter hab' ich ebenso über die Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen, wie jeden anderen Lüfter im Gehäuse.
Durch das MaxZero wird er auf ~600 u/min mit dem "F2-Modus" gesteuert 
Die Tempsensoren - oder zumindest einer davon  - hängt zwischen den Kühlrippen meines NH-D14's


----------



## corun (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

Jetzt habe ich mich hier nur registriert um auch mal meinen Senf dazuzugeben 

1. Der Testbericht und die Infos sind super und haben mich dazu gebracht, "nach stundenlangem Vergleichen zwischen verschiedenen anderern Lüftersteuerungen" genau diese zu kaufen  Atelco wirds freuen, hoffe sehr das ich das Teil noch vor dem Wochenende abholen kann 

2. Wenn es nicht die MaxZero geworden wäre hätte ich wohl zur Scythe Kaze Server gegriffen. Aber unterm Strich gefällt mir die MaxZero einfach besser. Rein funktional tuen sich ja auch kaum Unterschiede zwischen der Scythe Kaze Server und der MaxZero auf. Auf Drehregler kann ich gerne verzichten. 

Jetzt weiss ich ja schon wo ich den Temperaturfühler für die CPU anbringen kann @Lamellen am CPU Kühler  Nur wie siehts mit den Festplatten aus, habt ihr die Fühler direkt auf die Platten geklebt ? 

Mich würde einfach mal ineressieren wo ihr die Fühler überall angebracht habt und welche max. Temps ihr für die einzelnen Regionen eures Towers in der MaxZero eingegeben habt und welche Gehäuselüfter 3x 140 mm + 1x 120mm ihr mir empfehlen könnt. 

UPDATE:

Da ich mir gestern ein neues Gehäuse gekauft hatte "Lancool PC-K58" und mir die in der Front 140mm und im Heck 120mm verbauten Lüfter viel zu laut sind, hier kurz die Ergebnisse meiner LOW NOISE Recherchen 

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-1, 140x140x25mm, 700rpm, 49m³/h, 9dB(A)
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-1, 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 68m³/h, 11dB(A)

Mit den Beiden sollte wohl wieder Ruhe in meine Gehäuse einkehren.

thx&bye


----------



## FTS (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

Hi corun, freut mich, dass ich dich mit meinem Test überzeugen konnte.
Auch vier Monate nach meinem Test bin ich vollauf begeistert von der Lüftersteuerung und möchte sie nicht mehr missen.

Auch mir sagt dieses glatte Display mehr zu, als aus dem Case stechende Drehpoti, aber das ist Geschmacksache.

Zu deiner Frage: Im Grunde ist es egal, wo du die Fühler platzierst hauptsache du kannst mit den Temperaturen einzelne Komponenten überwachen und es gibt genug Temperaturveränderung, damit du bzw. die MaxZero nachsteuern kann.
Jedoch ist es dabei sehr effektiv auf stellen mit hochen Temperaturen zu legen, da sich hier besagte Temperaturveränderungen einfach schneller ablesen lassen.

Ich persönlich benutze zur Zeit garkeine Sensoren, weil mir die stätige Temperaturveränderung in meinem Zimmer ein genaues Einpegeln unmöglich macht. Zur Zeit überwache ich daher meine Komponenten komplett mit Software und steuere manuell nach, wenn es nötig ist.

Im Winter hatte ich einen Sensor zwischen CPU-Kühlerlamellen und einen auf der Oberseite der Graka (Nähe des Kerns). Das reichte mir schon, denn wenn eine Komponente zu warm wird, heißt das im meinem Airflowkonzept, dass alles zu warm wird -> Hochregeln der Lüfter.

Es würde mich freuen, wenn auch ein paar andere Benutzer der MaxZero eventuell ein paar Erfahrungen/Tips zum Platzieren der Sensoren abgeben könnten .

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen 

MfG Jack


----------



## corun (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*



FTS schrieb:


> Hi corun, freut mich, dass ich dich mit meinem Test überzeugen konnte.
> Auch vier Monate nach meinem Test bin ich vollauf begeistert von der Lüftersteuerung und möchte sie nicht mehr missen.
> 
> Auch mir sagt dieses glatte Display mehr zu, als aus dem Case stechende Drehpoti, aber das ist Geschmacksache.
> ...



@Jack
Danke für die Tipps. Dann fehlt jetzt nur noch die Regelung


----------



## God-Among-Insects (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

wow das schaut richtig geil aus! ich würd die Lüftersteuerung höcher setzen. ich mags nicht so ganz unten aber muss ja jeder selber entscheiden.


----------



## corun (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*



corun schrieb:


> @Jack
> Danke für die Tipps. Dann fehlt jetzt nur noch die Regelung



Heute konnte ich sie abholen und kurz darauf gings auch schon los mit dem Einbau in meinen Midi-Tower. Der Einbau an sich verlief, mal abgesehen von der Montage des 4-Pin Molex Stromkabels, völlig problemlos. Die vier Kontakte waren allesamt nicht wirklich gerade und so ließ sich das Teil nur sehr wiederspenstig mit dem passenden Adapterstück meines Netzteils verbinden. Da ich bei sowas teilweise echt vorsichtig vorgehen habe ich damit bestimmt gut und gerne 10 Min verbracht . 

Als ich dann den PC das erste mal eingeschaltet hatte habe ich mich fast in die guten alten WaKü Zeiten zurückversetzt gefühlt  Jetzt weiss ich erstmal wie laut die Lüfter vorher waren  In meinem System stecken nur zwei Gehäuselüfter "1x in der Front 140mm und 1x im Heck 120mm". Die waren schon im Gehäuse verbaut, also wird das nichts wirklich besonderes sein auch wenn das Gehäuse von Lancool kommt. Im Idle bzw. Windows Betrieb (Surfen, Musik usw.) läuft alles im Zero Mode "0dB"  und wird dann beim zocken, ca. nach 30 Min. völlig automatisch in den immer noch super leisen F2 Modus versetzt. Also besser kanns echt nicht sein !!! Problem bei der Sache ist jetzt halt nur, dass ich jetzt Geräusche höre, die ich vor dem einbau der Lüftersteuerung  nicht gehört habe. So z.B. den recht lauten CPU Lüfter. Um auch diesem Geräuscheverursacher demnächst entgegenzuwirken, werde ich ich mir demnächst einen Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-1 zulegen  

Momentan habe ich einen Temp-Fühler zwischen den Kühlrippen meines CPU Lüfters stecken, einen auf meine HDD geklebt "drei Klebestreifen sind ja im Lieferumfang enthalten" und einen zwischen die GPU Kühlerrippen.

Jedenfalls habe ich mich nach aktuellem Stand der Dinge, genau richtig entschieden und kann die MaxZero jedem weiterempfehlen der ebenfalls über den Kauf einer Lüftersteuerung nachdenkt


----------



## Friday13th (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

Hallo Community,

ich habe mich auch speziell wegen diesem Review hier angemeldet.
Ersteinmal wollte ich mich besanken für den guten Bericht, die schönen Bilder und den ausführlichen Test!

Es bleiben aber noch ein paar -für mich- wichtige Fragen offen.
Zum ersten und wichtigsten Punkt:
Kann man die Temperaturbereiche, in welchen die verschiedenen Modi eingestellt werden, selbst definieren?
45°C für F2 erscheint mir etwas viel, vorallem wird man die Prozessortemperatur nicht richtig messen können.

Das führt mich direkt zu meiner zweiten Frage:
Kann ich die Temperatur der CPU direkt zwischen CPU und Kühler abnehmen oder sollte man dies nicht machen? Durch die kleine unebenheit in Form des Temperaturfühlers ist der Oberflächenkontakt zwischen Kühler und CPU nicht mehr 100% gewährleistet habe ich mir gedacht. Ob dies viel Unterschied macht ist jetzt meine Frage an euch.

Und meine letzte Frage:
Wenn hier viele die Temperatur der CPU in den Kühlerrippen abnehmen und die anderen Fühler für Mainboard/Gehäuse Innentemperatur/Festplatten nehmen, wird denn überhaupt jemals der F4-Bereich erreicht?

Ich schwanke derzeit stark zwischen dem FanMax und ZeroMax.
Die manuelle Regelung hat natürlich schon auch ihre Vorzüge, jedoch finde ich die Temperaturüberwachung/Drehzahlanzeige ebenfalls sehr praktisch. Desweiteren denke ich, dass ich nach nem halben Jahr nix mehr manuell Regeln werde, sondern alles einmal einstelle und dabei belasse (wer hat schon Lust manuell die Temperatur zu überwachen und die einzelnen Lüfter danach auszurichten )


Hoffe Ihr könnt mir meine Fragen beantworten und mir dadurch weiterhelfen!


Vielen Dank schonmal und Grüße aus Bayern!


----------



## Dommerle (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

Hässliche Steuerung, schöner Test!


----------



## FTS (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

Hi Friday13th,

danke für dein Interesse.

1. Frage: Ja, je nach Belieben ist dies möglich.

2. Nein. Das solltest du nicht tun, es gibt dafür zahlreiche Gründe einige hast du bereits selber genannt. Es ist wahrscheinlich möglich, allerdings von meiner Seite aus nicht empfohlen.

3. Ich persönlich habe auch die Max Zero lange Zeit "manuell" betrieben. Hierbei bedeutet manuell weniger das Nachregeln an Podis, als die manuelle Nutzungen der F-Programme. So regelte ich die Lüfter hoch wenn ich ein Spiel spielen wollte und schaltete sie ggf. ab, wenn kaum Belastung auf dem System war.

Beste Grüße, Jack


----------



## Friday13th (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*



Friday13th schrieb:


> Zum ersten und wichtigsten Punkt:
> Kann man die Temperaturbereiche, in welchen die verschiedenen Modi eingestellt werden, selbst definieren?
> 45°C für F2 erscheint mir etwas viel, vorallem wird man die Prozessortemperatur nicht richtig messen können.






FTS schrieb:


> 1. Frage: Ja, je nach Belieben ist dies möglich.




Habe mir jetzt wie angekündigt die Lüftersteuerung gekauft und eingebaut.
Schaut wirklich spitze aus und funktioniert auch einwandfrei.
ABER was ich bis jetzt nicht geschafft habe ist die Temperaturbereiche in welchen die verschiedenen Kühlstufen F1, F2, F3 und F4 laufen sollen, einzustellen. Ich habe es nur geschafft den Alarm auf eine bestimmte Temperatur zu stellen, was aber den Lüftungsmodi nicht verändert sondern nur piepst.
Kannst du (oder irgendjemand) mir erklären wie ich das mache?


----------



## FTS (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*



> Ich habe es nur geschafft den Alarm auf eine bestimmte Temperatur zu stellen, was aber den Lüftungsmodi nicht verändert sondern nur piepst.



Ich dachte, dies ändert automatisch den Lüftungsmodus.
Bist du dir sicher, dass du alles korrekt ausgeführt hast?
Eine andere Idee habe ich momentan auch nicht!

An allen anderen Nutzern, bitte helft, wenn ihr eine Idee
habt!

Beste Grüße, Jack


----------



## Friday13th (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

Naja welchen Lüftermodus soll es denn ändern?
Von F1 auf F2, von F2 auf F3 etc. ? Das alleine zeit schon dass es unlogisch is dass sich da etwas ändern soll.

Da ändert sich leider garnichts, ******* ist dass ich mich darauf verlassen habe, dass das funktioniert. 

Weil mit einer umstellung ab 45° kann man leider nichts anfangen, da es sich beim Prozessor z.b. nicht um die reale Temperatur handelt, sondern um einen Wert ca. 10° Differenz und wenn ich innerhalb des Gehäuses schon ne Temperatur von 45° habe dann ist bei der CPU sicherlich die Hölle los.


----------



## FTS (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

Ja so dachte ich mir das.
Tut mir leid, da habe ich mich wohl getäuscht.
Dann musst die die Steuerung halt zurückgeben.
Im Gehäuse hast du keine 45°C nur an den Komponenten.


----------



## ph1driver (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

Hallo, 

habe die LS jetzt auch, und was mich etwas wundert ist, das bei mir keine Blaue Hintergrundbeleuchtung ist wie auf den Bildern, sondern nur die Weiße Schrift auf Schwarzem Hintergrund. Finde es so wie bei mir zwar besser, trotzdem wundert mich das etwas.


----------



## FTS (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

Hi ph1driver,

sehe das auch so auf der Website. Scheint wohl eine Revision
gegeben zu haben. Mein Test ist ja nun auch schon etwas älter.

Schön, dass es dir sogar besser gefällt.


----------



## ph1driver (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

Ja auf der Seite von Nesteq ist die auch so wie bei mir. Hatte mich halt gewundert.


----------



## illogan (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

Hallo!

Stimmt es, dass der MaxZero (im automatik Modus) nur jeweils zwischen 2 Geschwindigkeitsstufen schalten kann?

Das habe ich in einer Kundenrezension auf Amazon gelesen. Hier ein Zitat daraus:
"
*Schönes Design, kaum Nutzen*, 28. Juni 2011
Fazit, in den allerseltensten Fällen schaltet das Gerät die Lüfter in einen schnelleren Modus.  
Das Gerät kannt davon 4: 
- Lüfter aus 
- Lüfter 50% UPM 
- Lüfter 75% UPM 
- Lüfter 100% UPM 
Nun ist es aber nicht etwa so, das es alle 4 Modis durchschaltet,  nein, es schaltet entweder zwischen Aus und 50%, oder zwischen 50% und  75% etc. ...       
"

Wäre schöne wenn jemand der diese Steuerung besitzt, das testen könnte und hier berichtet!

mfg


----------



## Ladylike (30. August 2011)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

Wollte mir auch diese lüftersteuerung zulegen, kann man da auch z.b im autom modus stellen, so das in games die temp selbst überwacht werden und entsprechend gehandelt wird ?
drehen die lüfter komplett auf im auto modus, oder wird das begrenzt ?
Man kann selbst automatisch wählen welche stufe genutzt wird ?

Kann mich jemand aufklären ?


Lieben gruß


----------



## ph1driver (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

Die Steuerung regelt folgendermaßen:

F1-F4 sind die einzelnen Stufen

F1 = *unter 45°C* =* 0 RPM *----> über 45°C F2 - F4

F2 = *Low* RPM *45°C-55°C* ----> F3 - F4

F3 =* Mid* RPM *55°C-65°C* ----> F4

F4 = *High* RPM über *65°C*

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## Crossair (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

Was ist denn , wenn man die Temperaturfühler ablässt?


----------



## ph1driver (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

Was soll dann sein? Da ein Temperaturanstieg dann nicht gemessen werden kann, schalten die Lüfter folglich von alleine auch nicht höher.


----------



## Crossair (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

Mit voller Umdrehung?

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Stread (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

Im Manuell Modus sind die Temp Fühler eh nicht so wichtig. 
Ich habe immer den Manuell Modus, und im Idle den F2 drin.
Im Automatik Modus denke ich es läuft bei +12V


----------



## ph1driver (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

Nein, nicht mit voller Umdrehung. Die Modi kann man ja von F1-F4 auch Manuell einstellen.

@Stread, welcher soll denn der Manuell und welcher der Automatikmodus sein? Die Steuerung Arbeitet genau genommen komplett Automatisch, nur das man die Modi vorgeben kann.

Also, wenn kein Temp Sensor angeschlossen ist, kann die Steuerung auch nicht auf die nächste Stufe schalten (z.B von F1 auf F2) da ja keine Temperatur gemessenn werden kann. bedeutet in dem Fall F1=0 RPM = Lüfter bleiben aus. Kann also nicht Automatisch auf F2 schalten da keine 45°C gemessen werden können ohne Sensor.

F1=0V
F2=5V
F3=9V
F4=12V


----------



## deleter (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir aufgrund des guten Test auch die Steuerung gekauft. Mein Display ist auch eher dunkel (schwarz). Nun ist mir aber aufgefallen, das, wenn man direkt gerade aufs Display schaut, fast nichts sieht. Leicht schräg von unten oder von oben ists wieder perfekt. Da ich sowiso nur von oben draufschaue ist das nicht so tragisch, aber ich frage mich schon, ob da alles in Ordnung ist? 
Gruss deleter


----------



## ph1driver (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

ja, das ist normal. Es wird ja davon ausgegangen das der PC auf dem Boden steht. Also wird das Display auch so Konzipert, das es aus diesem Winkel am besten abgelesen werden kann.


----------



## Stread (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

Ich habe bei meiner Steuerung die Temperatursensoren mal ganz abgemacht. Nun laufen die Lüfter immer auf voller Leistung, ich kann sie nichtmal auf 0 RPM stellen.
Erst wenn ich die Sensoren wieder anschließe kann ich Manuell zwischen F1-F4 wechseln.
Ich benutze eh nur den Manuellen Modus.


----------



## ph1driver (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

Ok, dann hab ich mich in diesem Punkt vertan. hatte die Sensoren nocht nicht ab gehabt. Aber bei mir hab ich die Sensoren auch in die letzte Ecke gestopft. Meine habe ich auf F2 eingestellt. Reicht dicke aus, und die Lüfter sind mit 690-720 RPM auch schön leise.


----------



## Stread (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

Habe ich genauso, wenn ich viel Spiele stelle ich sie aber alle auf F3.
Ich habs auch erst bemerkt, als ich das Kabel schwarz angemalt habe.


----------



## Crossair (23. November 2011)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

Hat noch jemand das Problem , das die Anzeige viel dunkler wird wie am anfang?


----------



## ivanikum (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Usertest] NesteQ MaxZero (Lüftersteuerung) Update Seite 3*

Ja ich habe das gleiche Problem. Nach dem Einbau eines anderen Mainboards kann ich kaum noch was erkennen auf dem Ding. Ganz komisch


----------

